# Copper yellow dragon Hm x Steel blue CT



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

This is the mother:








And this is the father with the eggs:








Hopefully the fry are cool!
Tell me what you think about his and what you think they fry might be like?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, the dad is eye popping


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, if you get any fry that look like the father I am very interested in buy one off you!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

woooottt not sure If you are going to be able to ship to Belgium but if you can, im interested (looking for young CT female and HM female)


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> Wow, the dad is eye popping


That is just his normal eye... its kinda got a white outline to it


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

ill see what the fry look like and maybe I can send some to you guys  Im not hat experienced with shipping fish but I have an awesome fish store that will probably help if I give them some fish  Also Ill keep this thread updated so you guys can follow my breeding attempt!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'm gonna follow this to see how the babies turn out  I just love Dad's colors


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

She done exploded in that tank! Woot! Look at those eggs!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Its been a day since the fry hatched and some are already starting to swim. Should I remove the dad now? Also some fry are still white and some are a bit darker than others... should I be worried? this has never happened to my fry before... Ill get more photos soon...


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

These are some pictures of fry less than a day old...



I hope you likey!?;-)


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

WOW! This is going to be one interesting spawn! I cannot wait to see how the babies turn out!!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Me neither... Will they survive if I dont feed them for 12 hours? Becasue Im not home for that amount of time...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Once they start free swimming they will need to eat heaps, otherwise theyll starve starve pretty quick. Microworms will last ages in the water. Also do you have inforusia? That lives in the water and they will eat it


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I ahve infusoria but Im not sure if my culture worked... will the eggs stuff do?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Vinegar eels. You can't over feed and they last in the water for ages.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

You cant get vinegar eels in NZ... Well I cant find them??? They survived  Is egg yolk a suitable fry food?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I believe that if you make your own apple cider vinegar the ones in the environment will show up in your vinegar.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea but I can't manage to find the stuff to do that... I think I'll just stick to microworms... Is it necessary to have BBS?


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

I wouldn't think so. Just another food. If you can find something to replace it in your area then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

DBanana said:


> I wouldn't think so. Just another food. If you can find something to replace it in your area then it shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks, I was getting really worried because I have read everywhere that BBS are compulsory and they are really expensive where I live!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Definitely recommend bbs, microworms are useless in nutrients and run the risk of no ventral fins in your fry. Youll see your fry growth speedup crazily when you put them on bbs

Where abouts in nz are you?
trademe has some pretty cheap ones. I find the eggs from the trademe seller Laserit always has a high hatch rate, and they pretty much last forever in the fridge
http://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/fish/fish-food/auction-750248119.htm


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Petsmart and petco sells Hikari First Bites , basically a freshwater newborn food . It's only 3$ for the food ( its a powder that you dilute in some tank water ) and you just pour it in the tank and they will snack on it . And it lasts a good amount of time . Hope this helps .


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> Petsmart and petco sells Hikari First Bites , basically a freshwater newborn food . It's only 3$ for the food ( its a powder that you dilute in some tank water ) and you just pour it in the tank and they will snack on it . And it lasts a good amount of time . Hope this helps .


We don't have those store in my country... I wish we did though.. Life would be so much easier then...


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

trilobite said:


> Definitely recommend bbs, microworms are useless in nutrients and run the risk of no ventral fins in your fry. Youll see your fry growth speedup crazily when you put them on bbs
> 
> Where abouts in nz are you?
> trademe has some pretty cheap ones. I find the eggs from the trademe seller Laserit always has a high hatch rate, and they pretty much last forever in the fridge
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/fish/fish-food/auction-750248119.htm



I'm in Auckland... I would have no way of hatching them  Or harvesting them... Because I have heard the slat water from the brine shrimps isn't good for the betta fry...?:-? :frustrated:


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Mabye buy the first bites powder online . It's so cheap and effective it's worth the wait :-D


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Jonthefish said:


> Mabye buy the first bites powder online . It's so cheap and effective it's worth the wait :-D


Are you sure its small enough for 3 day old bettas?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Willpagenz said:


> Are you sure its small enough for 3 day old bettas?


It's a powder it's made for newborns :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I never had any problems squirting ultra salty brineshrimp water straight into the fry tanks, even dropped it directly on top of them sometimes and they didnt even care. The water changes take the salt back out.

The way I did it was pretty easy, just get a clear container, paint it all black except for a tiny bit which you leave clear. Add salt, water, baking soda and bbs into the container, add an air pump so you get all the bubbles. Wait a day or so.
Turn off the bubbles, wait a bit. All the bbs will gather at the clear bit since they are attracted to light, then get a sucky thing like a pipette, suck up the bbs and squirt them straight into the tank.
I hope that made sense lol. I could draw a picture if you wanted

Youll need to have at least 2 batches running, so while youve got a hatched batch, youll have another hatching. Since they only last a day and it takes a day or so to hatch. And you dont want your fry going a day or so without food


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Jonthefish said:


> It's a powder it's made for newborns :-D


Most betta fry wont touch things that arent moving, plus nz has strict importation rules. You may need to get it checked with maf before you try and bring anything in


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

trilobite said:


> I never had any problems squirting ultra salty brineshrimp water straight into the fry tanks, even dropped it directly on top of them sometimes and they didnt even care. The water changes take the salt back out.
> 
> The way I did it was pretty easy, just get a clear container, paint it all black except for a tiny bit which you leave clear. Add salt, water, baking soda and bbs into the container, add an air pump so you get all the bubbles. Wait a day or so.
> Turn off the bubbles, wait a bit. All the bbs will gather at the clear bit since they are attracted to light, then get a sucky thing like a pipette, suck up the bbs and squirt them straight into the tank.
> ...



What size container should I use?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

trilobite said:


> Most betta fry wont touch things that arent moving, plus nz has strict importation rules. You may need to get it checked with maf before you try and bring anything in


But it is made for betta fry ?


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

These are some pics of my new fry  I hope the picture quality isn't too bad 





They are currently 4 days old!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

So tiny! :-D

Guppy fry will probably eat them, but bettas are fussy and only like live food. If they did eat it breeders would be very happy since hatching bbs can be a pain

The container I used was about 15 cm high and 5-7 cm wide, doesnt really matter how big as long as you can get your pipette in to suck them out. 

Even better, If you can find these testubes and get them, my brother found his old ones and gave it to me, I used it for my last spawn and its even easier still.  Drill a hole in the lids for the air tube, add bbs water etc, pour it into your painted container, then suck them out. That way you can have a few going at once and they are all nicely arranged.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Willpagenz said:


> That is just his normal eye... its kinda got a white outline to it


Lol I think she meant he is very eye catching. Not that he has pop eye. 
He is stunning. Excited to see how the babies turn out!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

trilobite said:


> So tiny! :-D
> 
> Guppy fry will probably eat them, but bettas are fussy and only like live food. If they did eat it breeders would be very happy since hatching bbs can be a pain
> 
> ...


I got a proper BBS shrimp hatching system for trademe and those eggs you sent me a link for... What did you put in the water to raise the shrimp? And at what ratios???:-?


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Some pics of fry! 4 - 5 weeks old! 









And this is the HM father.
Sadly the CT mother died of dropsy last week! SIP Isis!
:thankyou:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

SIP Isis, sorry to hear of your loss. At least you got some babies to remember her by.


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

babies are looking so great! I'm excited to see how they color up.

SIP momma fish


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Im so excited too! Some are now showing the CT!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice spawn! I think I'm seeing some Orange in the tail.... I think some are taking after the dad!

Ooh, and I like the dark ones!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

I hope they take after the dad. He was expensive and If I can sell some that look like him im in for a big profit


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the dad doing well? I've been thinking about getting a baby betta. PetCo had a litterally BABY betta, that was like an albino but without the red eye. It had a bigger tail and it was showing fringed feathertail-like tail on the end. I'm thinking it might grow up to be a £400 betta. (I'm American.!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

the dads doing perfectly!!!


----------



## EpicBetta (Aug 15, 2014)

Good for the dad!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

updates?


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> updates?


Will do, Just having difficulties with my computer!


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

Willpagenz said:


> That is just his normal eye... its kinda got a white outline to it


This is the best.

I really liked the mother. I'm sorry to hear she didn't make it


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

yeah... It's quite sad!


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

got some new pics of my best babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 172714 (Nov 4, 2014)

wow super shiny i like it.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Yay babies! Can't wait to see some of the other coloring.


----------



## trih (Dec 5, 2014)

Really Impressive!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

trilobite said:


> So tiny! :-D
> 
> Guppy fry will probably eat them, but bettas are fussy and only like live food. If they did eat it breeders would be very happy since hatching bbs can be a pain
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you can find real test tubes and test tube racks on the Internet. They'd likely last longer and be easier to clean.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

These were ones my brother had as a kid so I used them. The reasons I like those ones best are because of the lid, just burn a hole in the top and the air tube stays in perfectly, plus they are a lot bigger than "proper" testubes and are plastic so you can be quite rough with them. No harder to clean than a glass one either


----------



## Willpagenz (Jul 2, 2014)

Meh, I can't be bothered!


----------

